

Hemingway makes your writing bold and clear. - edu
http://hemingwayapp.com

======
unwind
This is a re-post, there was a huge thread 6 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7223969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7223969).
This submission has dropped the leading "www." in the URL.

~~~
edu
Ouch! I missed it then.

